# ATLANTA AREA - Marietta - new to area - seeking game and players



## Shiv (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey,

I'll be moving to Marietta in two weeks.

I'm looking for a D&D game to play in.  I'm pretty open on setting and play style.  Let me know if you need a player.

Also, I'm planning to run a D20 Modern Apocalypse game.  I need 4 players minimum, 5 or 6 would be better.  Game time is subject to player consensus.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Shiv (Jan 7, 2007)

*More info on the D20 Modern Apocalypse game*

Here's some more info on the D20 Modern Apocalypse game I hope to start up in late January/early February.

The game will be a "near-future" game, set in 2010. The background of the setting is based on extrapolating info on how the world devolves to the brink of nuclear war and then is engulfed by it. While this doesn't really mean anything to the survivors of the nuclear holocaust, it gives a frame of reference for players.

The game will be set in Norfolk, VA, and the surrounding region. Norfolk is located right in the midst of Norfolk Naval Base, the Norfolk Naval Shipyard, and Norfolk International Airport. These three sites are targets of nuclear bombs, decimating much of the area around Norfolk itself. The surviorvs will have to pick up the pieces of their home and rebuild anew, certainly having to deal with threats from within and without. While the party will travel to the outlying regions somewhat, Norfolk itself is intended as the "base camp" of the group. And I have all kinds of maps and regional info to help make it as accurate as possible. And while I want the setting to be as realistic as possible, I'm gonna fudge some stuff to make the game interesting and less complicated. Don't expect the game to become a debate on "what would actually happen."

As for "fantastical elements", here you go. Magic will come into being as "radiation magic." I've developed three advanced classes for the game, Rad-Mage, Rad-Priest, and Rad-Shaper, each of which manipulates the latent radiation in the region in different ways as magical effects. The Rad-Mage and Rad-Priest are similar to the Urban Arcana setting Mage and Priest, with some slight modification. The Rad-Shaper is a person who uses radiation to manipulate his own body and produce limited, but potent, magical effects for his personal benefit.

Also, fantastical creatures will be present in the form of creatures mutated by the latent energies. So expect animated objects, strange beasties from "somewhere", mutated dog packs, rad-zombies, and the like. All in all, it'll be very similar to standard D&D, but in a modern setting, with a slightly lessened magical impact.

Other advanced classes will be available, all of the ones from D20 Modern, plus a smattering from Urban Arcana, D20 Future, and D20 Apocalypse. It will be something of a "low-magic" setting, since radiation magic isn't really that far-reaching, but it will be present.

Much of D20 Apocalypse will be used, particularly the rules for bartering, radiation, mutation, exploring/scavenging unsafe structures, and all the other fun stuff that goes along with a post-apocalyptic setting. Think of it as a city-setting Mad Max with radiation magic and weird creatures thrown in. 

The characters will start at 3rd level (minimum XP for that level) and will progress from there. As of 4th level, PCs will have the opportunity to gain levels in advanced classes, per the standard rules. I don't know how long the campaign will run, but expect it to be at least a year.

I'll be encouraging diverse character archetypes (after all, you never know from what walk of life a future hero might come) with a healthy mix of roleplaying, problem-solving, and combat. A little something for everyone. 

I've also developed rules for "ad-hoc" equipment/weapons/armor. You wanna fight with an iron pipe with nails welded to it in one hand and a reinforced stop sign shield in the other? You can. In fact, I encourage such creativity and flavor for characters.

So, that's that

Respond if you're interested.


----------



## sumradagnoth (Jan 17, 2007)

Shiv said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I'll be moving to Marietta in two weeks.
> 
> ...




Welcome to Atlanta!  My wife and I just moved here about 5 months ago, and have been having a really tough time finding a game group.  We really just play 3.5e D&D.  I DM'd a pretty length campaign in my last group before I moved.  Id really like to be a player again, but could DM if needed.  We've never done D20 Modern before, and Im a bit skeptical... just because Ive never really been able to get into it... maybe never had a good enough DM?  Dunno... personally I need a compelling story to get engrossed.

Anyways, PM or email me or respond to this post if you would like to try to put something together.


----------



## Samhaine (Jan 17, 2007)

My availability for regular games is somewhat limited, but I'm tentatively interested.  I'm over in the Dunwoody/Sandy Springs area.  Email me at samhaine @ tekh.org when you have more information about the scheduling.


----------



## William drake (Jan 20, 2007)

Umm, Im into modern a bit, but more into level of game that takes place in the I.Robot level, or there abouts, Cyber Cowboy stuff, Shadow Run stuff. But Im in Ga, and looking to game with gamers, so if thats cool,and your up to play anything, not saying that I wouldnt play your game, email me at epicktales@hotmail.com

Last modern game I played was a mixture of Mage, and Shadow Run with the realistic rules from Spy Craft...it was hard core.


----------



## Shiv (Jan 23, 2007)

*Update*

Update:

I'm offically in Georgia and currently have four interested parties, enough to get things rolling, but I'm still looking for one or two more players.

It looks like the game will be held at my place (in Marietta) on a weekday evening, the specific day to be determined by player consensus.  Once a day is established, I'll update here.

If you want to get involved, drop me an email.

First come, first served.


----------



## tecnowraith (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey I am in Atlanta GA also and I am looking for game to join in as well. I have played since fall of last year. If there are any openings please let me know.


----------



## Shiv (Feb 10, 2007)

*Need one more player*

Hey all,

I'm looking for one more player.  Game is set for Tuesday evenings from 6:30 to 10:30 in Marietta.

Contact me ASAP if you're interested.


----------



## Vanuslux (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome to the neighborhood, Shiv.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 14, 2007)

yeah, welcome to the area.


----------



## Shiv (Mar 1, 2007)

*Bump...*

Anyone interested...?

Anyone...?

Respond if you're interested.


----------



## Shiv (Mar 14, 2007)

*One more bump...*

Still looking for players, so one more bump.

FYI, the game is underway.  The characters are dealing with radiation zombies galore.  

If you're interested in joining, please contact me.


----------

